# Get this .22 ammo before it's gone



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

This is an unbelievable price you better get it before it's gone....

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=34275467&cat=225&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=8

This translates to only 169.50 per brick...hurry before he sells out...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bwahahahaha!

Im finding more and more places that have .22 ammo for semi-reasonable prices. I guess this feller hasn't been keeping his eye out for ammo.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been finding 22 ammo around lately. Not all stores have it in stock, but if a guy really needs some it can be found.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

But what you all failed to see this is older ammo and has a higher silver content. For use on the zombie apocalypse. Or is it vampires. I forget.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Hoopermat said:


> But what you all failed to see this is older ammo and has a higher silver content. For use on the zombie apocalypse. Or is it vampires. I forget.


Silver is for werewolves!! Come on man!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

3arabians said:


> Silver is for werewolves!! Come on man!


I'm going to need a list for when the apocalypse comes. Sure hate to shoot the wrong fictional creature with the wrong ammo.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ok here is the list as requested. 

Zombies - any ammo will do. Stupid flesh eating zombies have no special requirements

Vampires - Ultraviolet Bullets - They are hollow bullets filled with a special irradiated fluid that emits ultraviolet light. (See Underworld movie)

Werewolves - Silver bullets


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

3arabians said:


> Ok here is the list as requested.
> 
> Zombies - any ammo will do. Stupid flesh eating zombies have no special requirements
> 
> ...


Don't forget the wooden bullets with a cross in it for the vampires.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

He's only about 2 years late with that price. ;-)


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Wooden arrows thru the heart for vamps........Better than being close enough to drive a stake thru the heart......Think a muzzy would work on a cedar arrow?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Doc said:


> Wooden arrows thru the heart for vamps........Better than being close enough to drive a stake thru the heart......Think a muzzy would work on a cedar arrow?


Cedar does fire out of a .410 shotgun ok... :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Cedar does fire out of a .410 shotgun ok... :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


What powder do you use and how many grains for those .410 vampire shells with the cedar shaft? ;-)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2-3/4 #6 shotshell, cut the end off and dump shot, insert arrow... BOOM. They go a *really* long ways. Kindof like the first time I saw someone fire a bowling ball cannon... hoooollllyyyyeeeeeee crrapppp!!!

-DallanC


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

3arabians said:


> Zombies - any ammo will do. Stupid flesh eating zombies have no special requirements


Not to be a stickler, but the zombies must be hit through the brain or they keep coming. Practice those head shots!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Good call!! I stand corrected. I should have known better my 15 year daughter is an avid watcher of the walked dead. Revised statement: Any ammo will do as long as your hit them in the head. Otherwise you are zombie food.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

2full said:


> He's only about 2 years late with that price. ;-)


Or 1 year early. I'm sure we'll all go through ammo shortages again after the panic buying when Hillary wins the White House.

Thanks all, for the educational thread. I now feel prepared for the zombie apocalypse. I do have to ask though. What is the ballistic coefficient for wood? How much does it alter if you are shooting a hard wood like cherry or walnut vs a soft wood like pine? I hear wood has the BC of a turd? Also, do zombies require fancy premium bullets to neutralize them or can I just use my Remington core lokts?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Thanks all, for the educational thread. I now feel prepared for the zombie apocalypse. I do have to ask though. What is the ballistic coefficient for wood? How much does it alter if you are shooting a hard wood like cherry or walnut vs a soft wood like pine? I hear wood has the BC of a turd? Also, do zombies require fancy premium bullets to neutralize them or can I just use my Remington core lokts?


I know you posted that in jest... but actually in WWII Both Germany and Japan fired wooden bullets at various times.

-DallanC


----------

